# Not so human



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like I've been doing a little too much anthropomorphism with my female kribensis. 

I moved her into a 10 breeder with eggs in a cave a few weeks ago, and she's been raising her fry perfectly for all this time. But starting mid week last week, I noticed a change in behaviour. She didn't seem to be so protective any more, and she often went hiding in the cave when I entered the room they're in. She was pale and she wasn't coming for food as voraciously as usual either. I started to wonder if the 10G was getting too crowded with her and the 35+ fry (no so small any more - ~1cm) so I started to think about moving her out and back with the male, but then you know what it is, maybe she'll miss her babies, maybe the babies will miss her... 

Yesterday I decided to bite the bullet. The babies didn't seem to care about her being there so much any more, they basically ignored her, so I moved her out. Well guess what? It took her about... let's say a good 10 seconds, to develop her spawning colours again and seem completely happy. Not to mention the male who had been alone for 6 weeks . Now the two of them have been doing their show-me-your-belly-and-I'll-show-you-my-fins little dance, curving their body and shaking all over, and are as colourful as ever. I fully expect another batch of eggs any day. This time I'll keep them with the parents to see what they do with them.

Anyway, fish are not humans, I'll have to try and remember that.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats awesome, i cant wait for your fry to b ready so i can buy some of u lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thats awesome, i cant wait for your fry to b ready so i can buy some of u lol


Claudia, I told you at the time when you rescued my beaten-up male that you could have some of the fry for free, and the offer still stands. Absolutely. You can even come and pick them before anybody else!  (Maureen being second for offering to take him in too ).

They are about 1cm long now, and they seem pretty much self-sufficient. I'm thinking I'll wait another 2-3 weeks maybe and then they'll be ready to go. I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Claudia, I told you at the time when you rescued my beaten-up male that you could have some of the fry for free, and the offer still stands. Absolutely. You can even come and pick them before anybody else!  (Maureen being second for offering to take him in too ).
> 
> They are about 1cm long now, and they seem pretty much self-sufficient. I'm thinking I'll wait another 2-3 weeks maybe and then they'll be ready to go. I'll be sure to let you know.


thanks u r awesome


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

i wuznt offer free fry? 
=( so backup plans weren't good enuff for you?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

My male con acted them exact same way.
He became "bored" only moved for food.
I moved him out & he took over the tank again.
It's strange that this behavior happens.
Now I know not to leave the parent in too long.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> i wuznt offer free fry?
> =( so backup plans weren't good enuff for you?


Ha ha Jackson, let me explain. This rescue operation that we're talking about here actually happened a few months ago. I had yet another male in that tank, who was getting beaten up quite badly. His caudal fin was badly damaged. Claudia took him in despite his injuries and she's my hero for that. 

But you're absolutely right. I also very much appreciated your offer to take in my dominant male last week-end to give my last one a break. So yes, absolutely, free fry for you too if you want some!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHA!! =) If you need someone to take care of some, I will definitely take some in! I was joking my friend! no hard feelings >P

I'll be setting up small nano tanks tonight, just all plants unless you need someone to take care of some =) Im giving myself a treat because I worked 7 days in a row... lets not talk about how many hours that wuz LOL!

But hey.. i'm always around if you need me to take some fry =) actually... i want some LOL! maybe a pair? they're soooo cute...!!! =( breeding never works well for me! oh wait, nevermind, i just had 4 female guppy lay their frys! If you want to do some exchanging, let me know =)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAHA!! =) If you need someone to take care of some, I will definitely take some in! I was joking my friend! no hard feelings >P
> 
> I'll be setting up small nano tanks tonight, just all plants unless you need someone to take care of some =) Im giving myself a treat because I worked 7 days in a row... lets not talk about how many hours that wuz LOL!
> 
> But hey.. i'm always around if you need me to take some fry =) actually... i want some LOL! maybe a pair? they're soooo cute...!!! =( breeding never works well for me! oh wait, nevermind, i just had 4 female guppy lay their frys! If you want to do some exchanging, let me know =)


Thanks a lot. I'll be more comfortable keeping them for another 2 weeks or so. Don't worry, they'll still be pretty small in 2 weeks time. 

I'm weaning them from baby food routine now, going from tiny amounts 3 times a day to bigger portions once a day.

Meanwhile, in a different tank, Mom and Dad are having a ball...


----------

